# Could some one please help me



## Kid_Recruit (21 Apr 2006)

Hello,

 I am in cadets right now and well i have been in for about a year and i am currently in gold star training for nsce. I have really good physical fitness and I have good leadership in my corp. Well the problem I am having has to deal with someone in my corp a warrent who hates me because I don't exactly listen to him all that much because I really dislike him a lot and try to stay away from him. Well at my winter exercise this year the warrent became frustrated with me because i was disagreeing with him and he through me at a tree now I wasn't hurt but i feel being in a position of power he should not be allowed to do that. I let it go because my RSM told me she would talk it over with him yet only a couple of weeks ago when i was sitting at group because a sargeant had told me to a couple of cadets of lower rank then myself began to make fun of me, I asked them to stop and the warrent saw and he yelled at me for talking at group and since he couldn't find chapp in the red star book he thought it had been revoked and stood me at attention facing a wall for ten minutes while the lower ranks made some more comments about me. I think i should tell my CO about these incidents but i think it may be too late if anyone could help me in this situation i would very much appreciate it thank you.


----------



## davidk (21 Apr 2006)

Generally, when you feel you're being harassed by someone that's your direct superior, you take it one level above them. I don't know excactly how cadets are organized, but if you have anything like a section commander it would go to them. However, since cadets is generally for minors, and harassment stuff is taken in a different way...I can't offer any advice else than what I learnt to do.

Edit: 





			
				Kid_Recruit said:
			
		

> Well the problem I am having has to deal with someone in my corp a warrent who hates me because I don't exactly listen to him all that much because I really dislike him a lot and try to stay away from him.


 WOW how did I miss that...it's just like in the army, there, Kid... You _listen_ to your superiors, even if you don't happen to like them. Instead of avoiding your WO and not listening, try doing what you're told and paying attention.

However......

Being thrown into a tree is unacceptable. That bit there is something that I wouldn't hesitate to bring up.

Unrelated, you may wish to correct your spelling of "corp" (it's properly written "corps"), if you do a bit of sleuthing you'll find out why..


----------



## condor888000 (21 Apr 2006)

Go see your UHRA and have a chat with them about it. If you don't know who that is, then have a talk to an officer. Say you want to see the UHRA. If they don't immediately tell you who the UHRA is and help you locate them, well, they should, lets leave it at that.


----------



## Burrows (21 Apr 2006)

As for your not liking him and not following his orders because you don't, that is your issue.  He shouldn't have thrown you into a tree, but when seniors aren't taught coping skills and are stuck with some smart-assed cadet who thinks he is superior I can see why it happens.  Frankly, its a shame the tree didn't knock some sense into your head.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2006)

I'm seeing one side of a distinctly two (maybe three or more) sided story. Don't whine here. Go to your superiors with all the facts and get it sorted. That's your advise. We won't entertain any more innuendo or rumour. Report it properly and let us know how you made out.


----------

